# Baby Bear - Knit



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is Baby Bear, he sits at 7 inches tall and is knitted from double knit/lightweight worsted faux fur/eyelash yarn with contrasts in plain double knit/lightweight worsted yarn. He has a contrast face/muzzle/hands and foot paw pads, he even has a thumb.

He can be found here:

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/baby-bear/19188

His wardrobe of diaper/nappy, sweater and hooded jacket can be found here as a free download:

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/clothes-for-baby-bear/18087

Free construction instructions to help you to create your bear can be found here: http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/making-up-instructions-for-your-bears/14738


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are adorable and I just love the pink!!!!


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

Love your bears x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

just ordered from your craftsy site can you tell me where u get your eyelash wool from plz


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dizzydinah said:


> just ordered from your craftsy site can you tell me where u get your eyelash wool from plz


Thank you for purchasing one of my designs 

Not sure where you live so its difficult to advise you on where to buy the yarn from. If you are looking to buy on line you could try Deramores, who I know ship to most places. There are some eyelash yarns on this page:

http://www.deramores.com/fashion-knitting-yarn?p=2

Or there is always my favourite on line shop, Yarn Paradise. Their shipping sounds expensive but offset against the price of the yarn its not so bad. And their shipping is very very fast.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash_yarns

I've heard good reports about Lion Brand fun fur, you may find that more local to you if you are from the US.

Hope this helps


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

i live in Scotland orginally from England lol but been here most of my life i keep filling my basket from yarn paradise and emptying it again lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah well in that case I use Eskimo by Stylecraft a lot, or Sirdar Funky Fur, but its a bit expensive, so only if I win some on Ebay, avoid Moments by King Cole it sheds like nothing I've ever used before! Yeti by Stylecraft is lovely but a bit manic to knit with lol! There are a few new brands coming to the market now. Check of Kemps, there are a few in their shop.


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

ordered some from yarn paradise  so fingers crossed i can do it x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Another early riser?? Well you know where I am if you get into trouble and if worst comes to worst, post it down to me and I'll make it up for you  But you'll not have a problem


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks been up most of night in pain  wish i could knit when im kept up


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless, so sorry yo hear that, I hope your pain eases and allows you to rest. Gentle hugs.


----------

